# Help Do I Need 2 Bluetooth Devices to Wirelessly Print from my laptop?



## Peachesbackwards (Apr 20, 2007)

I am fairly computer knowledgeable but I am totally confused about what I need to wirelessly print from my laptop to a printer. I tried researching this on the web but the subject did not seem to be addressed at all in regards to my particular situation which is as follows: My desktop PC is in my study & connected to the Roadrunner Cable Network by using a Router Modem of which it is hardwired too. My printer in this room is connected by USB cable to my desktop. No problem there, that is just background info.

Anyway, in my bedroom, I use my laptop which is connected to the Web by my wifi card. I want to add a printer for this room solely to print directly to the laptop.  I do not want to use the printer in my study for this laptop. So the bottom line is I want to wireless print direct from my laptop to a printer I'd be adding in my bedroom. I can do so apparently by using a bluetooth printing adapter which gets attached to the USB port of the printer. *What I don't understand though to make a long story short, Do I also need a Second Blue Tooth device on my laptop- this isn't explained at all, anywhere, to transmit my printing request wirelessly to this printer? * Any help appreciated on this. If I do need a bluetooth device on my laptop as well, will any standard bluetooth device work? Thanks for your answers.


----------



## DCIScouts (Apr 21, 2007)

Yes, you will need a bluetooth adapter for your laptop as well, and yes, pretty much any standard bluetooth adapter should work.  Should cost at most $40 retail, cheaper on Newegg.


----------



## Peachesbackwards (Apr 21, 2007)

*Thanks DCIScouts One Further Question for You*

Thanks for stating what doesn't seem to be stated on web sites for BlueTooth
print adapters. Could you clarify one thing for me though as I already own (I was using them to print from copy photos from my cel phone) 2 Bluetooth generic Adapters that fit in a USB port on my computer. Are these generic bluetooth adapters different then Bluetooth Printing Adapters or can I use my generic adapter on a printer? Thanks for your help.


----------



## The_Other_One (Apr 21, 2007)

If you're going to try and print using some form of wireless, you'd almost be better of going to a wireless printer.  Very few print servers work worth anything, and for the price you spend on one, you could probably almost purchase a new printer that supports wireless printing.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833135113
Cheap Wifi print sever($64)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833314317
Cheap BT print server($75)

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...Sku=H24-C8150AR&SRCCODE=NEXTAG&CMP=EMC-NEXTAG
Refurb wireless printer($140)


----------

